# Mail : Empêcher le téléchargement des emails



## cornegidouille (5 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

Dans la nouvelle et dernière version de Mail, je ne trouve plus l'option permettant à Mail de ne PAS télécharger les emails, c'est-à-dire de ne pas les stocker en local sur le SSD. Or avant cette option existait bien. Elle me permettait de consulter l'ensemble de mes boites emails sans perdre de la place (car oui ça prend de la place au final) et sans me rendre sur tous les webmails...

Du coup, je pose la question : savez-vous comment faire pour que Mail consulter uniquement les emails quand il est connecté à Internet et pour qu'il ne les télécharge pas ?

J'ai un MBA 2013, ou OS X 10.9.2 à jour.

Merci

Gigi


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mars 2014)

cornegidouille a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Dans la nouvelle et dernière version de Mail, je ne trouve plus l'option permettant à Mail de ne PAS télécharger les emails, c'est-à-dire de ne pas les stocker en local sur le SSD. Or avant cette option existait bien.


non 
ce qui existait et existe encore  c'etait de les virer APRES telechargements , pour ne plus les garder en copie locale

voir les reglages de comptes dans les preferences


----------



## cornegidouille (6 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

J'apporte une correction : en fait anciennement Mail offrait bien la possibilité de ne PAS télécharger les emails et d'uniquement les consulter quand nous étions connectés à Internet. Ce qui n'est plus le cas dorénavant.

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mars 2014)

et je maintiens c'est télechargé MAIS ce qui est (était)  finement  réglable c'est la facon dont est geré le CACHE  c'est à dire ce qui est gardé localment en imap ( garder pas garder , avec ou sans pj , avec ou sans contenu , que les entêtes  etc etc)
c'était là


----------



## cornegidouille (6 Mars 2014)

Votre copie d'écran date un peu, je suivais ce tuto avant : 2290. How can I prevent Apple Mail from downloading all of my messages? : Frequently asked questions (FAQ) : ... : ITS : University of Sussex et je vérifiais bien mon espace disque : aucun email n'était sauvegardé en local.

Du coup, plutôt que de discuter de ça, je cherche vraiment une solution me permettant de consulter mes emails en mode online uniquement, et ce quitte à utiliser un autre client mail. Des suggestions ?

Merci


----------



## PDD (7 Mars 2014)

Dans les préférence s mail tu désactives ton compte et quand tu veux voir tes mails tu le réactives...


----------

